# Brexit and Residency



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

I know things are probably still up in the air but I was wondering if anyone had any experience/knowledge of whether residency is an issue for Brits in Portugal if they are married to an EU citizen (but not Portuguese).


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

HelenN said:


> I know things are probably still up in the air but I was wondering if anyone had any experience/knowledge of whether residency is an issue for Brits in Portugal if they are married to an EU citizen (but not Portuguese).


I am sorry, but your question is very wide.
Are you referring to period until dec 2020 or after?
In either case there will be no issues. Just different application, different box ticking.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/index_en.htm


----------



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you, the site is really useful. I think it should have all the answers I need.


----------

